# Shaving



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone live close enough to Kentucky to help me out with shaving my door handles, and filling in the side moldings and trunk molding?? And where I can find good body fillers. I heard bondo cracks easily. And I also need welding tools and welding skills. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

the rest some one could prolly help you. but the welding skills shit that is natural homie..


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2002)

*Bondo Brand is the Best*

Bondo brand Bondo is the best filler we have encoutered so far.
Best of Luck.


----------

